# 5DPO - questions about cervix, CM, & cramps! FYI - TMI!



## CmonBabyyy

Let me give everyone a TMI warning in advance!!! LOL. I am 5DPO and I have a few questions. Maybe I am symptom spotting, being OCD/neurotic, or just plain imagining things...but things seem to be different this cycle. A little background info, my hubby and I have been TTC for 5 months now, almost 6. I have had very irregular cycles, anywhere from 25 days to 43 (thought I was preggo with how long that one lasted). At first, I wasn't using OPK's at all, but started using them about 2 months ago. I apparently did not start using them correctly until this month though! LOL. I was using FMU and only testing once per day. Now on to the good stuff...

My hubby and I did the dance on Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, & Saturday this week. I got my FIRST EVER positive OPK (!!!!) on Wednesday afternoon. I had tested Wednesday morning = negative, positive by the afternoon, and negative again by Thursday morning, so my surge was short. I had right ovary area pain on Friday a few times. I have not been temping long or even accurately until this month as well, but I do have a jist of my "coverline" temp. My temp did not spike until Saturday morning at which point it was 97.93, Sunday morning was 97.83, and today was 97.77, so it seems to be steadily dropping, but still high compared to my pre-O temps. My questions for the temps is if they continue to drop, does that mean AF is coming? I know they're supposed to stay high for preg., but didn't know if they drop at all until your BFP. My cervix is still very high, soft, and I'd say somewhat open. Now for the gushy stuff...literally. All day yesterday and today I've had a lot of creamy CM, to the point where I can feel it coming out of me (sorry, gross!) and I feel wet. Accompanied with the lovely CM has been cramping! Isn't it too early for AF cramps? Also, the cramping yesterday was more toward my left side and...this is oddd...my whole left leg seemed crampy/achy. Unfortunately, since this is my first positive OPK, I really don't have anything to compare these symptoms to as I never actually knew when I ovulated. However, I don't EVER remember having this much creamy CM at ANY point in my cycle. I know that these things vary from woman to woman, but can anybody give me some insight? I am super impatient and will probably test this coming weekend if AF hasn't shown by then. :wacko:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

It sounds very promising. I have had the same things going on as well.. I question the cramps as well. My pants are snug, it bothers me to have jeans on, the pressure... Grrr. Sooo bloated. 

I don" t go by cervix position, it varies. But the feeling you peed or started af, that alone is driving me nuts.. Lol Do you. have cramps a week before AF...... Another strange thing is the loss of appetite and dry mouth.... The joys of trying to get pregnant lol

I really hope these are early pregnancy signs... Fx"d we get our
:bfp: soon. :)


----------



## Butterfly89

Your cervical position is not largely important after ovulation. It is not a definitive sign of pregnancy usually til after you already know you are pregnant. :) It can take a while to drop, or change multiple times during your luteal phase and you can still be pregnant. Considering you have irregular cycles and ovary pain, have you been tested for PCOS or endo? Many women get the odd cyst here and there without these conditions, but it may be worth checking out!

Cramps and other PMS symptoms can occur at any point in the TWW. I never used to get them at all really, but the last few months they have been insane and last two weeks! I don't know if its just that I'm more aware or if something has changed, but I know others have said the same! Creamy CM is a sign of progesterone levels rising/risen. It can also be a sign of pregnancy, but can be normal.

I'm not certain a crampy/achy leg is related to pregnancy so early on, if it is indeed that. ;)

I've been TTC 6 cycles now too. 

I wish you all the best and good luck!


----------



## CmonBabyyy

I was diagnosed with endometriosis when I was 18, but no longer have any of the symptoms that I used to and it was never severe. I do not have PCOS. These are types of cramps that I've had before, but never at this stage in my cycle. I guess we'll see!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Whats the latest hun?? :flower: My cramps came and go.. I just thought it was trapped wind... :haha: Now its just a waiting game Grrr... Good Luck hun, keep us posted... FX'd we get our :bfp: soon :hugs:


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> It sounds very promising. I have had the same things going on as well.. I question the cramps as well. My pants are snug, it bothers me to have jeans on, the pressure... Grrr. Sooo bloated.
> 
> I don" t go by cervix position, it varies. But the feeling you peed or started af, that alone is driving me nuts.. Lol Do you. have cramps a week before AF...... Another strange thing is the loss of appetite and dry mouth.... The joys of trying to get pregnant lol
> 
> I really hope these are early pregnancy signs... Fx"d we get our
> :bfp: soon. :)

dry mouth is a symptom?!!?!? like your throat being dry????


----------



## Ely27

CmonBabyyy said:



> Let me give everyone a TMI warning in advance!!! LOL. I am 5DPO and I have a few questions. Maybe I am symptom spotting, being OCD/neurotic, or just plain imagining things...but things seem to be different this cycle. A little background info, my hubby and I have been TTC for 5 months now, almost 6. I have had very irregular cycles, anywhere from 25 days to 43 (thought I was preggo with how long that one lasted). At first, I wasn't using OPK's at all, but started using them about 2 months ago. I apparently did not start using them correctly until this month though! LOL. I was using FMU and only testing once per day. Now on to the good stuff...
> 
> My hubby and I did the dance on Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, & Saturday this week. I got my FIRST EVER positive OPK (!!!!) on Wednesday afternoon. I had tested Wednesday morning = negative, positive by the afternoon, and negative again by Thursday morning, so my surge was short. I had right ovary area pain on Friday a few times. I have not been temping long or even accurately until this month as well, but I do have a jist of my "coverline" temp. My temp did not spike until Saturday morning at which point it was 97.93, Sunday morning was 97.83, and today was 97.77, so it seems to be steadily dropping, but still high compared to my pre-O temps. My questions for the temps is if they continue to drop, does that mean AF is coming? I know they're supposed to stay high for preg., but didn't know if they drop at all until your BFP. My cervix is still very high, soft, and I'd say somewhat open. Now for the gushy stuff...literally. All day yesterday and today I've had a lot of creamy CM, to the point where I can feel it coming out of me (sorry, gross!) and I feel wet. Accompanied with the lovely CM has been cramping! Isn't it too early for AF cramps? Also, the cramping yesterday was more toward my left side and...this is oddd...my whole left leg seemed crampy/achy. Unfortunately, since this is my first positive OPK, I really don't have anything to compare these symptoms to as I never actually knew when I ovulated. However, I don't EVER remember having this much creamy CM at ANY point in my cycle. I know that these things vary from woman to woman, but can anybody give me some insight? I am super impatient and will probably test this coming weekend if AF hasn't shown by then. :wacko:

hello! the only thing i can comment on is i can relate as far as the CM... it gushes out like period. its ridiculous. ive heard some women with kids say it happened to them in their pregnancies early on so its a good sign =) good luck!! :dust:


----------



## CmonBabyyy

OK, craziest thing ever....I just had this gut feeling to pee on an OPK (same feeling I got when I tested positive OPK) ClearBlue Digital and I'm sitting there 100% expecting it to be negative...and BOOM...friggin smiley face! So either I'm pregnant and am testing positive really early at about 8DPO, or I never O'd the first time. Which do you think it is?

Oct. 10th - BD
Oct. 12th - Positive OPK in the evening, BD'd after testing
Oct. 13th - BD
Oct. 14th - Right-sided cramping in abdomen
Oct. 15th - first temp spike since testing positive, spike was huge, almost a whole degree, BD
Oct. 16th - LOTS of creamy CM, left cramping, tired
Oct 17th - LOTS of creamy CM, cramping
Oct. 18th thru today - still lots of creamy CM and cramping, ACID REFLUX like crazy, thirsty but could be imaging it, also my urine seems kinda of neon almost

My temps were steadily dropping, but still above my coverline, but yesterday they spiked back up again pretty high, and is a little lower today, but still way above coverline.

I'm going to hold in my pee until 10pm (the dreaded 4 hour wait) and then test with a pregnancy test. I mean the cramping I've been having feels like AF is coming...so I'm totally confused! My boobs aren't sore, but my nipples are semi-sensitive the past 2 days.

What do you guys think?! Be honest! If I'm about to O for real this time, that's fine, better than a BFN, means another 2WW but I can handle that. And trust me, I will DEFINITELY be posting after I take the HPT!


----------



## CmonBabyyy

For my update:
I wound up not testing last night and waited till this morning. I took an OPK and a HPT and both were BFN. I guess that means I didn't O after my 1st positive OPK and I'm gunna O now? I have no idea. LOL. Hopefully we will BD tonight (hubby is sick) and then again tomorrow just in case I'm going to O. I'm still having all the same symptoms and my temp is still high. Who knows. I just want to know whether I'm out for the month or not!


----------



## MommaDucky

You could still be in the game, I would hold out a little longer to test.


----------



## CmonBabyyy

I hope so <3 I need my BFP soon!!


----------



## MommaDucky

I completely understand, I was really hoping we would get ours today, but now I just hope it comes this month....


----------



## wiwiseem

Good Luck hun, keep us posted...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ely27 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> It sounds very promising. I have had the same things going on as well.. I question the cramps as well. My pants are snug, it bothers me to have jeans on, the pressure... Grrr. Sooo bloated.
> 
> I don" t go by cervix position, it varies. But the feeling you peed or started af, that alone is driving me nuts.. Lol Do you. have cramps a week before AF...... Another strange thing is the loss of appetite and dry mouth.... The joys of trying to get pregnant lol
> 
> I really hope these are early pregnancy signs... Fx"d we get our
> :bfp: soon. :)
> 
> dry mouth is a symptom?!!?!? like your throat being dry????Click to expand...

Between dry mouth & Nausea its possible... I stay thirsty and nauseated grrr
I"m pretty sure now Im pregnant... Yikes... Too many symptoms to list.. I just wanna know now!! Lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

CmonBabyyy said:


> I hope so <3 I need my BFP soon!!

Hang in there hun, its gonna happen when you least expect it.
Im crossing everything for ya.. Gotta think positive to peed positive ;)


----------



## Ely27

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> It sounds very promising. I have had the same things going on as well.. I question the cramps as well. My pants are snug, it bothers me to have jeans on, the pressure... Grrr. Sooo bloated.
> 
> I don" t go by cervix position, it varies. But the feeling you peed or started af, that alone is driving me nuts.. Lol Do you. have cramps a week before AF...... Another strange thing is the loss of appetite and dry mouth.... The joys of trying to get pregnant lol
> 
> I really hope these are early pregnancy signs... Fx"d we get our
> :bfp: soon. :)
> 
> dry mouth is a symptom?!!?!? like your throat being dry????Click to expand...
> 
> Between dry mouth & Nausea its possible... I stay thirsty and nauseated grrr
> I"m pretty sure now Im pregnant... Yikes... Too many symptoms to list.. I just wanna know now!! LolClick to expand...

SAME HERE!!!!!!!!! lol. AND HAHAHHAHAH GOTTA THINK POSITIVE TO PEE POSITIVE!!! LMAO SOOOO TRUE!:haha:


----------



## CmonBabyyy

BFN this morning, temp and cervix still high... my cervix usually drops extremely low before AF. Was going to test Tuesday again, but I think I'm gunna try to hold off until Friday. I've also had more dry mouth than usual. I HATE BFN's!!!


----------



## CmonBabyyy

No AF yet, BFN this morning (I caved and tested again). Still high temp, dry now though, some cramping, heavy boobs. I don't even know if I O'd the first time now. UGH. I'm not out yet, but not sure where I stand. On a positive note, my insurance through my job finally kicked in and I have a gyno appt on Nov. 30th (haven't seen once since last year when living in CT and wasn't trying to get preggo). I feel like I'm out, I just wish AF would get here already so I can start taking the FertilAid. Also, I have my cousin's wedding in NJ next week and don't want AF for that!!!! Hubby and I have a hotel room for 3 nights :winkwink:


----------



## Catlover28

Hiya hun! i've just read through your thread....it sounds like you may have possibly ov'd the second time round? i've heard that you can get one short LH surge days before another longer surge as your ovaries gear up to release an egg, or you ovulate again a few days later as the eggs fails to release the first time.....i'm not 100% sure though it's just some threads i've read on here :shrug:
If your getting BFN's but you have cramping/heavy boobs, could it be poss implantation? as you would be around approx 4/5 dpo if you ovulated the second time round? it would also explain the BFN's :happydance:

Either way fx'd for you hun, hope you get your bfp soon....keep us posted :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## CmonBabyyy

Thank you for the hope Catlover! I don't know what's going on with my cycles, which is why I'll take the FertilAid once AF comes. LOL


----------



## shangxingle

These are types of cramps that I've had before, but never at this stage in my cycle. I guess we'll see!!!


----------



## CmonBabyyy

AF came on the 26th. On a positive note, my insurance finally went through and I have a gyno appt on the 30th of Nov. Also, I started taking the FertilAid.


----------

